# Mother of all Tat Bombs



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

So a new fount friend and a super awesome Botl Gaw (Gerald) made a awesome gesture and sent me some of the Retro Cuban tats I figure I would get once of each and one of the west coast tats. No he sends me two of everything he offered and some awesome looking Camacho's I have never seen. Please Bump this awesome brother's RG. I will get you back Gerald little by little but I will.

Ps- the worst part is that he didn't even want anything in return, when I was offering to pay or trade in the thread I had posted.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Mother or all Tat Bombs*

RC's for no charge? This man obviously does not think before he fires. What generosity! Nice hit.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Mother or all Tat Bombs*

Jerry is definately one heck of a BOTL.. He hit me hard a few weeks ago with some hard to find sticks. !

I just hit him with some RG today...

Nice hit Jerry. !! Enjoy those cigars Joey. The RCs are definately tasty.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Mother or all Tat Bombs*

Those are some nice extras!!!:dr


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Mother or all Tat Bombs*

OMG!! Thats some sexy Tat bombage!!! RG comin for that!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Mother or all Tat Bombs*

that is....considerable. well done~

if you dig those, you should check out a cojonu.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Mother or all Tat Bombs*

Great bomb. :dr I love those Tats.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice hit to a deserving brother. Congratulations to the bombee and the bomber. I know you'll enjoy!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Job GAW! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I bet he underestimates the bombing Joey will send back to him.

Very nice, well deserved. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I bet he underestimates the bombing Joey will send back to him.
> 
> Very nice, well deserved. :tu


His is going to be in clusters so it will be one after another after another.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I know what Jerry is capable of... I do believe that he's got quite an arsenal. What we might have seen are just some Black Cats compared to heavy artillery he might have stockpiled.

:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

damn fine bomb there... lots o tats...


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! Nice bomb! You gotta be careful when you place yourself in someone's sights. :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Those ones in the middle...looks like something my ex-gf had in her 'secret drawer'



yummy otherwise...i love them tats!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

WOW! Awesome bomb. You'll have to tell us about those RC's when to burn one.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I will take notes tomorrow at the herf and do a full review for you guys.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mmm.. RCs..
:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ky toker said:


> WOW! Awesome bomb. You'll have to tell us about those RC's when to burn one.


Those Rc's are so freaging awesome I was able to track down a few more and the only problem is having time for these smokes as they can easily become a 3 hour smoke.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Those Rc's are so freaging awesome I was able to track down a few more and the only problem is having time for these smokes as they can easily become a 3 hour smoke.


My B&M have both the RC184 and RC233 but I have a hard time spending $20 on a cigar.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

That Jerry is a helluva Brother!! Awesome hit!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That is awesome, enjoy those sticks.:tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are some great cigars.... very nice!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW, that is one generous hit!!! Enjoy the spoils, they are some tasty looking cigars!!!:dr :dr :dr


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice hit bro! :tu

And on a very deserving BOTL


----------

